# HdRO Anfänger - Ein wenig überfordert



## Graveone (27. Juni 2011)

Hi,

habe gestern mit Herr der Ringe Online angefangen. An sich machts schon Spaß zu spielen, jedoch komm ich nich so ganz klar damit... 
1. Wie kann ich im Gruppenchat schreiben? (was gibts noch für chats? ich mein z.b. allgmeein/handel/gilde/etc.)
2. Was sind diese epischen Buchquestreihen oder si, von denen ich immer wieder im Internet lese? wo beginnen diese, was bringen diese?
3. Was sind denn jetzt die Unterschiede zwischen free2play, premium und VIP? Manchmal lese ich mit f2p kann man nur bis lvl50 und manchmal aber dass man bis lfl65 lvln kann.
4. Könnt ihr vllt ne ungefähre aufstellung machen, mit welchem LVL man in welches gebiet geht, bzw. nen Link zu so etwas bposten?(relativ aktuell pls)

Habe bereits 5Jahre Erfahrung mit GW und 3Jahre Erfahrung mit Wow aber trotzdem komm ich mit HdRO nich so klar^^



MfG Graveone


----------



## Azerak (27. Juni 2011)

Moinsen

1. In der Chatzeile auf die Sprechblase drücken - dort erhälst du eine Übersicht über die Channels

2. Epische Buchquests ziehen sich durch das gesamte Spiel. Diese lassen die Story vorran schreiten und geben dir per Videosequenzen auch einen
Überblick darüber wo der Ring sich derzeit mit samt der Gefährten befindet o.ä.
Die Buchquests können alleine oder mit Gruppen zusammen gemacht werden.
Es ist NICHT nötig sie zu machen. Allerdings erhälst du dadurch Belohnungen in vorm von gutem Equip oder auch Titeln/Mounts.

Wenn du einen Character erstellst erhält er zunächst die Prolog Questreihe (Wird auch als solches in der Questübersicht angezeigt).
Am Ende der Questreihe wirst du ins tänzelnde Pony zu Gerstenmann Butterblume geschickt. 
Von ihm erhälst du dann die Quest "Vorwort: Ein ungebetener Gast" welche das erste Buch einleitet.

3. Ich denke mal du kannst ein wenig englisch: http://www.lotro.com...p/vipchart.html    :-)
Laut der Übersicht kannst du also ohne Minen von Moria und Düsterwald nur bis 50 lvln. (Was ja auch sinn macht :-) )

4. http://www.hdro-der-...ufen/index.html
Die Seite www.hdro-der-widerstand.de  ist eine die du dir speichern solltest! Dort findest du zu jeder Aufgabe eine Lösung und viele nützliche Informationen!


----------



## Vetaro (27. Juni 2011)

Die Übersicht ist veraltet.  Jeder spieler kann theoretisch bis level 65 leveln und überall hin. Alle epischen quests überall sind jedem verfügbar. Allerdings sind (wenn man die quests nicht gekauft hat) Moria, der Düsterwald und die gebiete davor und dahinter natürlich alle ziemlich trocken, weil du praktisch nur durch das töten von viechern aufsteigen kannst.


----------



## Wizzkid (27. Juni 2011)

Azerak schrieb:


> 3. Ich denke mal du kannst ein wenig englisch: http://www.lotro.com...p/vipchart.html :-)
> Laut der Übersicht kannst du also ohne Minen von Moria und Düsterwald nur bis 50 lvln. (Was ja auch sinn macht :-) )


Spielerinfos gibt es auf der offiziellen Seite natürlich auch auf Deutsch.


----------



## Azerak (27. Juni 2011)

Ok dann halt bis 65. Die Übersichten sind dann alle veraltet schon ein wenig peinlich x.X

@Wizzkid Wollt da net allzu lange suchen (Siehe uhrzeit ) *g*  Find die "neue" deutsche Lotro seite einfach unübersichtlich und schlecht gemacht.
Drückst auf was deutsches kriegst wieder was englisches.

Na egal. Gemeinschaftliches Informationen zusammen tragen hat auch was :-D


----------



## Wizzkid (27. Juni 2011)

@Azerak


> Geschrieben Heute, 01:52


...ok, entschuldigt :-)


----------



## Calthras2 (28. Juni 2011)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Die Übersicht ist veraltet. Jeder spieler kann theoretisch bis level 65 leveln und überall hin. Alle epischen quests überall sind jedem verfügbar. Allerdings sind (wenn man die quests nicht gekauft hat) Moria, der Düsterwald und die gebiete davor und dahinter natürlich alle ziemlich trocken, weil du praktisch nur durch das töten von viechern aufsteigen kannst.



Bin neu in HdRO

Heißt das, dass man mit einem f2p account überall in Eriador leveln kann oder muss man sich Questpakete kaufen?
Wenn man hdro MoM kauft sind die Gebiete auch frei?


----------



## Füchtella (28. Juni 2011)

Halllo,



Calthras2 schrieb:


> Heißt das, dass man mit einem f2p account überall in Eriador leveln kann oder muss man sich Questpakete kaufen?


Leveln: Ja.
Questen: Nein.

Wenn du einfach nur f2p bist, ohne irgendetwas anderes:
Dann kannst du in allen Startgebieten und im Breeland questen.
Startgebiete sind:
Archet (Menschen, Hobbits), und Ered Luin (Elben, Zwerge).
Aus beiden Gebieten wirst du ins Breeland geschickt, wo es weitere Quests gibt, die dich bis ca. Stufe 25-30 bringen.

Alle weiteren Gebiete sind vorhanden, aber eben für einen f2p ohne Quests.
Diese Quests kann man in Questpacks im Shop einzeln nachkaufen, zuweilen auch zu Rabattangeboten.

Einzige Ausnahme davon sind die sogenannten Buchquests, auch Epische Geschichte genannt, diese ist auch für f2p in allen Gebieten vorhanden.





> Wenn man hdro MoM kauft sind die Gebiete auch frei?


Nein.
Mines of Moria schaltet nur Moria und Lorien frei, inklusive Quests, sonst nichts. 
Die Gebiete zwischen Breeland und Moria sind davon nicht betroffen.


Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr, ich bin kein f2p und war auch nie einer, es mag sich geändert haben ^^

Eine ganz brauchbare Übersicht findest du hier:
http://www.lotro.com/betasignup/vipchart.html


----------



## Graveone (28. Juni 2011)

Okay... danke erstmal.

Gibts vllt ne Liste, von den Gebieten, die ich kaufen muss um das spiel komplett auskosten zu können?^^


----------



## Vetaro (28. Juni 2011)

Najaaa...

Also ich empfehle eigentlich: Karte -> Kucken.
Der Vorteil an dem einzel-kaufmodell ist ja, dass du relativ flexibel bist. Du wirst (wenn du ambitioniert bis 65 spielst und jetzt nicht alles vom mund absparst und nie was unnötiges kaufst) unterm Strich mehr geld ausgeben, als wenn du (auch sehr zügig, in 1 oder 2 monaten vielleicht) in der Zeit ein Abo machst.

Der Vorteil ist aber dass du ein gebiet spielen kannst, dann das nächste auswählen und es einzeln kaufen, anstatt die arme auszubreiten und alles an dich zu zerren. Denn du wirst nicht alle Spielgebiete benötigen, um den maximalen level zu erreichen.

 So kannst du z.B., wenn gerade ein gebiet im Angebot ist,  da mal eben zuschlagen und deine ausgaben vielleicht direkt wieder reduzieren. und falls dich mal irgendwann die weichheit der steuerung oder irgendwas anderes nervt, kannste halt auch das spiel wieder verlassen - mit dem gedanken: "hmh, ich finde ich habe nicht zu viel bezahlt".


----------



## Füchtella (28. Juni 2011)

Huhu, 

aus dem Gedächtnis und ohne Gewähr:

Einsame Lande
Nordhöhen
Evendim
Trollhöhen
Nebelgebirge
Angmar
Forochel
Eregion

Dann gibt es Morie inklusive Lorien als Addon, ebenso Düsterwald als Addon.

Danach:
Enedwaith 

Und demnächst:
Dunland, Pforte Rohans und Isengard als Addon, derzeit zum Vorbestellen.


----------



## Azerak (28. Juni 2011)

Naja ob das wirklich billiger ist?

Wie viel kostet denn ein Questgebiet derzeit? Waren am Anfang ja so um die 500 punkte.


Das dürften dann gut 6€ sein was je nach investierter Zeit weit mehr als 13€ werden.
Ich mein.. wie lange braucht man für Nordhöhen und Einsame Lande? Ohne Gruppenquests nicht lange.

Kann leider net einloggen da mir mein passwort nicht zugeschickt wird


----------



## Raaandy (30. Juni 2011)

dumme Frage: Diese Punkte im Spiel wie kann ich mir die Umrechnen? 500 Punkte hab ich jetzt hier gelesen wären ca. 6 &#8364; richtig? Und wie kann ich mein Konto ohne Kreditkarte aufladen, also mir Punkte auf mein Konto ziehen damit ich mir einzelne Pakete oder sonstiges kaufen kann?


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. Juni 2011)

Wie man Punkte erwirbt:
http://www.lotro.com/news/984-how-to-add-turbine-points

Ob man die auch ohne Kreditkarte aufladen kann, bezweifle ich aktuell.


----------



## Frandibar (30. Juni 2011)

Inzwischen kann man Punkte auch übers Handy kaufen...
Einfach im Shop auf "mehr Punkte" klicken, dann auswählen wieviele Punkte, dann kommt schon zahlungsart auswählen...


----------



## zoizz (1. Juli 2011)

Konnte man sich die Punkte nicht auch verdienen oder bin ich gread aufm falschen Dampfer?
Oder die späteren Questgebiete sich "erarbeiten"?


----------



## LoLTroll (1. Juli 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Konnte man sich die Punkte nicht auch verdienen oder bin ich gread aufm falschen Dampfer?
> Oder die späteren Questgebiete sich "erarbeiten"?



Ja, man bekommt Punkte für das erreichen von Tugenden etc.

Aber das sind so wenige, dass es sich weder rentiert noch damit groß Fortschritt zu erwarten ist.
Das reicht am ende vllt für ein Ausstattungsstück für das Spielerhaus oder ein paar Reiserationen.


----------



## Füchtella (1. Juli 2011)

Warum um Himmels Willen sollte man denn Reiserationen im Shop kaufen, vor allem, wenn man meint, knapp mit Punkten zu sein?
Die gibt's bei jedem normalen Händler für 2 Silber.

Ansonsten stimmt es schon:
Shoppunkte im Spiel erfarmen lohnt zeitlich vorn und hinten nicht.
Da gehe man besser im realen Leben ein paar Stunden arbeiten, und investiere das verdiente Geld in Shoppunkte. Der Schnitt ist deutlich besser.


----------



## LoLTroll (1. Juli 2011)

Füchtella schrieb:


> Warum um Himmels Willen sollte man denn Reiserationen im Shop kaufen, vor allem, wenn man meint, knapp mit Punkten zu sein?
> Die gibt's bei jedem normalen Händler für 2 Silber.



Weil es nur ein Beispiel war?


----------



## Telkir (2. Juli 2011)

Noch eine kleine Korrektur (die ich wohl jeden Monat mindestens einmal posten muss^^):

*Kostenlose Gebiete:*

Ered Luin
Auenland
Breeland
Einsame Lande
*Kostenlose Quests:*

Alle Quests in Ered Luin, Auenland, Breeland, Einsame Lande
Alle Quests der epischen Buchbandreihe bis Band 3, Buch 3 (Stufe 65)
Alle "Aufträge"* in allen Gebieten bis Stufe 50
*Punkte:*

Können gegen Bares gekauft werden
Können im Spiel verdient werden.
Jeder Charakter kann in allen freigeschalteten (und kostenlosen) Gebieten Punkte verdienen.
Bis zum Ende der Einsamen Lande hat man mit einem Char bis zu 1000 Punkte erspielt.
Will man HdRO "effektiv" spielen, muss man ohnehin die Tugenden freispielen. Ja, das Freispielen ist Grind und war es schon immer für alle Spieler.
Je hochstufiger die Gebiete, desto aufwändiger der Grind der Tugenden. Bis zu den Einsamen Landen macht man das fast nebenbei. 
Ein neues Gebiet kostet zwischen 300 und 600 Punkten. Das Gebiet wird für alle Charaktere dauerhaft freigeschaltet.
In jedem neu freigeschalteten Gebiet lassen sich mit jedem Charakter zirka 50% der Punktekosten des Gebietes über Tugenden wieder erspielen.
Punkte sollte man für neue Gebiete ausgeben, wenn diese im Sonderangebot (zwischen 20 und 75! Prozent Rabatt) sind. 
1x ein Monatsabo für genau einen Monat abschließen, um dauerhaft Premium-Mitglied zu sein, mehr Char-Plätze zu haben und alle Charakterbegrenzungen (Tugend-Plätze, Taschen, Goldlimit) dauerhaft auf den in der Abo-Zeit erstellten Charakteren freizuschalten.

*Aufträge: Langweilige Sammelquests von denen Ihr täglich zwischen 5 und 15 erledigen könnt. Sind in allen Gebiete bis Stufe 50 für alle Spieler zugänglich.

Edit: Ups. Da oben stand bei den Aufträgen "bis Stufe 65". Das stimmt natürlich nicht. Die untere Erklärung "bis Stufe 50" ist korrekt.


----------



## Vetaro (2. Juli 2011)

(Falls sich einer fragt warum die gesamtübersicht veraltet ist: Weil sich jeden monat, wie telkir auch sagt, alles mögliche verändert und man da nach ner weile keinen bock mehr hat, hinterherzuhecheln)


----------



## Zeeh77 (7. Juli 2011)

Da mir HdRO ziemlich gut gefällt, habe ich mir das Addon "Rise of Isengart" vorbestellt.
Das Nette an der Legendary Edition ist folgendes: 


Questpacks: Trollhöhen, Eregion, Lothlorien, Moria, Düsterwald (decken 30-65 ab)
Item, das die Erfahrung durch Mobs um 25% erhöht
Sonstiges: Mounts, Outfit und Titel
1000 Turbine Points
Wenn man nicht vor hat ein Abo abzuschließen, dann ist das wohl die günstigste Variante derzeit, um bequem an Inhalte und Punkte zu kommen.

Ein Tip für Vorbesteller per Kreditkarte:
Der Euro-US$ Wechselkurs ist recht günstig, daher in US$ bezahlen: Erspart man sich zusätzlich ca10&#8364;.


----------

